# Possible to Overclock an i5 4200U?



## Darren

This is more just out of curiosity, but I was wondering if I can overclock my laptop at all. It has an i5 4200U and it holds me back in a few games. It's not a gaming laptop by any means, but does alright. Since there's the 4200M, I wondered if it is possible to bump up the speed a bit to help alleviate a CPU bottleneck in certain games. 

This is just my secondary machine, but I do use it to game from time to time. My CPU seems to be the bottleneck more than the 740M. 

When running all 4 threads at 100% utilization, CPU temp maxes out at 50-53 degrees Celsius. I don't know much about laptop temps, but that seems fairly cool.

Relevant Laptop Specs
Asus X550LB NH52
i5 4200U - 1.6GHz Dual with HT and 2.6GHz Turbo
GT 740M 2GB
8GB RAM
1366x768


----------



## johnb35

Unless its a gaming laptop, they usually can't as the bios is locked down tight.


----------



## Darren

Yeah the BIOS is useless in that regard. Anything to be had from programs?


----------



## johnb35

Not really in my opinion.


----------



## beers

There were a few utilities like ClockGen where you could adjust the bus, but what you could modify wasn't really granular enough to allow changes without introducing huge amounts of instability


----------



## Darren

Alright thanks to you both. I figured as much, but was curious.


----------



## spirit

You'd have cooling issues too. Best to leave it alone.


----------



## Jamebonds1

Overclock on ultra low voltage CPU is not an option.  They have more voltage sensitive than normal laptop CPU like i7-XX00M series.  If it is overvolt on ultra low voltage, it could burn out your laptop.  So my advise, don't do it.


----------

